# Looking for Full Time Maid



## SanjiSMD (Oct 5, 2010)

We moved into Dubai in June and still on the lookout for a experienced fulltime live in maid (to be sponsored by us) who can clean, do laundry, assist with cooking (should be willing to learn some basic cooking) and take care of my 2 year old when he come back from nursery. It's just 3 of us in the family, living in a 4 bedroom villa. Any help in finding one please?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

How much headache money are you willing to pay?


----------



## SanjiSMD (Oct 5, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> How much headache money are you willing to pay?


AED 1500 and once a year travel home. Is this enough?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think headache money is over and above the normal salary that you pay. Please see link below:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-dubai/57859-japanese-wife-2.html#post367220


----------

